# wont login in ubuntu 10.10 login page shows like loop



## Sathish (Jan 26, 2011)

yesterday, after i update my system , i cannt login to ubutnu 10.10 and loing page shows again and again when i enter my passworld and click OK button. such irritating one. i have installed gnome only.  


i have checked the following commands 
sudo apt-get autoclean
sudo apt-get update -f
 still the problem continued.

pl guide my what to do.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 2, 2011)

In the login screen, every time i bypass the graphical mode to login by doing as follows;

ctl+Alt + F1 
after successful logon,

I can see my desktop only after entering
>sudo service gdm stop 
> startx 


Anybody have an idea how to rectify the problem.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

Please give us information about your hardware. Which graphic card do you have?

```
lspci | grep VGA
```


----------



## Sathish (Feb 3, 2011)

the code has returned the following output;

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)

My rig
AMD 64 X2 6400+ 
Asus M3N78-EM
Geforce 9600GT 

i have installed Ubuntu, XP and Win7 Ultimate
default boot loader  is grub2


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

Sathish said:


> the code has returned the following output;
> 
> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
> 
> ...


yup, I was expecting an nVidia card.

Known bug with Ubuntu 10.10 and the nVidia driver in the repo. Uninstall it and try this out: *www.nvidia.co.in/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.36-driver-in.html


----------



## Sathish (Feb 4, 2011)

sorry guys.one thing i did not mention..
i have upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 (alpha/beta(?)
so that bug still continued in 11.04


----------

